

Show HN: Generate hard-to-crack passwords for easy to remember patterns. - channi
http://firewordgen.herokuapp.com/
Ok. Don&#x27;t be angry. I am just starting out with writing code that someone other than me see.
======
channi
Ok. Don't be angry on me. I am just starting out with writing code that
someone other than me see.

